# Game Boy Watch



## ZER∅ (Jun 18, 2009)

does anyone else think that it's about time we got a fully playable update to these gems:

















the technology is inexpensive enough for them to do it especcially if it is in greyscale, fully playable Super Mario Land?  Tetris?  Metroid II?  Final Fantasy Adventure?


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 18, 2009)

Not nor nothing but that 2nd pic, the Gameboy watch, isn't a game watch just a GB-shaped watch with a simple LCD display.

That said, I'd love some new Game-N-Watches (or even some good-quality old ones...where's my eBay?...). I'm always seeing those "classic" LCD games at Target & Wal*Mart so why not make them wrist-wearable instead of just keychained?


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 18, 2009)

lol I am aware that the second pic is just a watch, and I used to have one of the first pic. when I was very young.  I like the second pic more becuase it illustrates what I would like to see: Game Boy mono games incorporated into a watch.  The first pic. is more akin to what your describing lcd games, but I owned that 15 years ago.  I want full fledged Game Boy games on a stylish wrist watch.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 18, 2009)

nah. Its pretty much pointless. The DS is portable enough. Just emulate those classic titles. Not to mention you won't look as nerdy with a DS then a Nintendo watch.


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 18, 2009)

The DS is huge!  Thats one of the reasons I prefer my trusty pocket-sized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the micro (why no micro smiley?  GBAtemp has got no love for the micro?)   Anyway I just want a wrist watched sized Game Boy capable of:

1) Separating from the band
2) Holding one full fledged fully playable GB mono title
3) Telling me what time it is.

Is that so much to ask Nintendo?  It's not like i'm asking for downloadable content or cartridges.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 18, 2009)

ZER? said:
			
		

> Is that so much to ask Nintendo?  It's not like i'm asking for downloadable content or cartridges.


It kind of is. All though there is pretty much no game development for your idea it could possible be more expensive. There would be no need to mass produce or distribute anything which can be VERY expensive. And for the watch Nintendo would have to make a deal with a watch manufacturer becasue theres no way their going to dedicate and entire factory for maybe three style of watches rather then mass producing a cart. If they cut a deal they would have to split the profit as well. So no watch.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 18, 2009)

playing those games with the fingers of one had would be really hard.


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats why it should be detachable from the band, so you can use two hands.  Although, playing with one hand would add a new level off depth/challenge to the games!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont know how making it very unconformable and almost plain unplayable "challenging"

besides making you look like a total dork/nerd/ect  while using such a device


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jun 18, 2009)

Nintendo are currently doing everything in their power to fight off their "only for nerds" image.  They would never do this....


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> playing those games with the fingers of one had would be really hard.



You think that's bad, try using (and not breaking!) a tiny joystick for Pac-Man;

http://www.handheldmuseum.com/Nelsonic/PacMan.htm

...thankfully, it came with 4 joysticks as the little pin that stuck into the hole would usually snap off (or one would lose the tiny joysticks.)


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 19, 2009)

I still own what probably was the best of the Nelsonic watches... The Legend of Zelda.  It had 9 dungeon stages, each you had to go through various rooms, had the sword, shield, bombs, boomerang, and I think the bow and arrow (batteries dead or I'd check.)  It came in a few shades, but mine as in the picture below is black.


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember I got a game watch at Toys R US for 20 bucks. It was a pretty cool watch with a lot mini games and a large LCD screen.


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 20, 2009)

Vampire said:
			
		

> I still own what probably was the best of the Nelsonic watches... The Legend of Zelda.  It had 9 dungeon stages, each you had to go through various rooms, had the sword, shield, bombs, boomerang, and I think the bow and arrow (batteries dead or I'd check.)  It came in a few shades, but mine as in the picture below is black.




acording to Wikipedia your Zelda game watch sold over 12 million units!  I looked for one on ebay but they are between 50$ -100$, so i'll just have to wait on that.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice, it really got around.  I used to have the gold painted keychain re-release of the Zelda Game and Watch too.  I think it's partly because, maybe greatly because it's Zelda people love it so much, but it really wasn't all that good even for a LCD game sadly.

I used to have a few of the old Tiger electronics things too like Megaman II, Castlevania II, Karnov, Baseball, and a friend with Karnov and they were far more interesting.  I think MM2 was the most advanced as it really played much like the NES game and you could collect all the weapons from it too and it had Wily and the big dragon.

I still have 2 Coleco tabletops though of DK and DKjr which are awesome, and the Excalibur Electronics re-do of Frogger which I think is superior (and i love it has a sound mute and score save off 2 AAs.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr. Game & Watch.


----------

